# Finished my magnetic drill press project



## Tmate (Sep 22, 2020)

As I mentioned the other day in the "what did you do in your shop today" forum, I have been putting together a drill press based stand to support my magnetic drill.  I used a 50 lb. base from a Walker Turner 15" drill press, a tilting table from a Delta DP200, and a 2 3/4" OD - 1/4" wall DOM (drawn over mandrel) steel column 48" long.

The mag drill sits on a piece of 3/4" cold roll steel plate on the top of the column.  The plate is welded to a 4" long length of 2 1/4" OD DOM tube that is a slip fit into the column.  The column, 4" tube, and plate were then all welded together.

DOM tubing is about .003" oversize, so I turned one end of the DOM down to fit the base.  I didn't want to turn the whole column down .003" to fit the table bracket, so I enlarged its 2 3/4" holes slightly with a small sanding drum. 

Using Weldon shank extensions will give the setup all the capacity of a 14" drill press (with the DP200 table), plus the ability to cut up to 2" holes with annular cutter, 3/4" holes with a twist drill, and automatic feed.  I can substitute a larger table if I want more capacity at some point.  If I need the Mag drill for outside use, I can just yank it off the column.


----------



## Winegrower (Sep 22, 2020)

Nice, Tmate, but I would be more interested in turning a drill press into a mag drill.   Anybody ever do that?


----------



## Tmate (Sep 22, 2020)

That sounds like it would be a tough one!


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Sep 22, 2020)

There is a Vid on youtube on making a mag base drill, just watched it a while back..................


----------

